# Cyclone Vent Pipe Covers



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello to all!!!

I have recently added the Cyclone vent pipe covers to both my black tank and grey tank vent pipes. I followed the directions listed on this website, however I cannot seem to find any feedback from anyone about the use of these.

To avoid having to do a lot of work to the roof, I just removed as much of the old vent pipe cover as I could and then installed the Cyclone.

Just curious to see if anyone else has used these with a similar installation and how they have worked out so far.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey Jason

Don't know about the Cyclone, just wanted to say HELLO!!

Will


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Will!

How are Ty and Trey?

I see you have a new RV in your signature, how is the 'new' to you camper?

Jason


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I installed Cyclone vent covers on both the grey and black vents. They look cool, but I'm not sure they are anything other than that. My OEM covers got beat up in a hailstorm in Colorado a couple of summers ago, and I put these jewels on. I'm sure they evacuate the holding tanks a bit, but don't throw away your black tank treatment.

The best feature is when I'm not camping, I can look out of my backdoor and see which way the wind is blowing.

(BTW, the pic in my sig is pre-Cyclone)

Hope this helps!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I put one on our coach, couldn't use the base but the rest of the install was easy and straight forward. No problems and seems to work fine. I just put one on the black tank vent.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Shake,

Did you completely remove the old vent apparatus? Mine just became so brittle that they literally crumbled in my fingers as I was trying to clean them one day. I did not need to completely remove the base, it seemed to maintain its integrity, however it made it difficult to use the base cover for the Cyclone. I put them on and let them rest on top of the old base, and then liberally caulked around the top, but I"m not sure if this will hold up.

How/what did you do with yours?

Thanks

Jason


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Yeah, I pried off what was left of the crumbly, brittle caps and installed the RV360 brand, not the cyclone. Seems like they slipped down over the pipe perfectly, no cutting needed, and were secured with three little screws. Also there was a plastic "rain flashing" that slipped over the pipe, under the RV360. I also put additional DICOR around the flashing.










Hope this helps.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You are right...they look cool









Thor


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

1stTimeAround said:


> Hey Will!
> 
> How are Ty and Trey?
> 
> ...


Jason

It is very nice, we are still in shock ourselves.
Ty & Trey are great, Hope to camp with you guys again in the near future!

Will


----------

